# [Utilizzo] Trasferire il sistema su nuovo hd

## Cerberos86

Sotto le feste prevedo l'arrivo di un nuovo hard disk e quindi di una nuova casa per gentoo....Come posso fare?

E' possibile far migrare l'installazione che ho da un hard disk all'altro?

Vi prego,ditemi che è possibile...c'ho lavorato un po' per sistemarla...  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Ci sono diversi metodi... prova con lo stage4

Ne abbiamo parlato in diversi post su questo forum ma comunque puoi dare un'occhiata qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4

----------

## Sparker

Basta un bel  cp -a

(man cp per i dettagli, mi raccomando, si devono mantanere gli attributi dei files)

----------

## oRDeX

Infatti, perchè se ti sgranano i permessi sei finito...cmq penso che anche un bel dd risolva la situazione   :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

Io faccio con 

```
cp -ax / /mnt/newroot
```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Basta un bel  cp -a
> 
> (man cp per i dettagli, mi raccomando, si devono mantanere gli attributi dei files)

 

soluzione pericolosa,perdi gli hardlinks e rischi di inchiodare la macchina in accesso ai device.

l'ideale e' tar+cpio+netcat(solo se in remoto)

----------

## Cerberos86

Fonderia, in che senso "tar+cpio+netcat"?

Non mi sembra male il metodo dello stage4....

----------

## silverfix

da gentoo live cd:

# dd if=/dev/hdXsorgente of=/dev/hdXdestinazione

ti clona 1:1 tutto il disco

 :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> dd if=/dev/hdXsorgente of=/dev/hdXdestinazione

 

senza problemi di permessi, hardlink o roba del genere?

thanks

----------

## gutter

Prendi un livecd fai boot copi con cp -a da un HD all'altro (dopo aver partizionato il nuovo HD) fatto cio ricordati di fare chroot nel nuovo ambiente e lanciare lilo, per riscrivere il settore di boot.

----------

## Cerberos86

Riassumendo i modi consigliati sono:

```

- Stage 4

- cp -a

- cp -ax

- dd

```

Appena ho l'hard disk vedo cosa fare...qualcuno ha avuto esperienze DIRETTE....?

Thanks

----------

## PXL

il cd di installazione della debian non supporta xfs, dunque per modificare il filesystem io avevo fatto un .tgz di tutto il sistema... con un livecd cambiato file system e rimesso tutto senza perdere niente... anzi, con xfs tirava di brutto =)

----------

## silverfix

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

>  *silverfix wrote:*   dd if=/dev/hdXsorgente of=/dev/hdXdestinazione 
> 
> senza problemi di permessi, hardlink o roba del genere?
> 
> thanks

 

esatto senza problemi di permessi e roba del genere, dal momento in cui è una copia perfetta 1:1.

Esperienza personale fidati   :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

con dd le due partizioni devono essere uguali, giusto?

----------

## federico

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> da gentoo live cd:
> 
> # dd if=/dev/hdXsorgente of=/dev/hdXdestinazione
> 
> ti clona 1:1 tutto il disco
> ...

 

Il problema di questo e' che ti clona il disco in maniera identica, se il disco nuovo e' piu' grande non puoi giocartela con le partizioni ma solo eventualmente crearne alla fine dello spazio occupato, mentre non puoi ridimensionare quelle attualmente in uso. Se i dischi fossero uguali questo sarebbe il sistema migliore.

EDIT:

Io per me "tarrerei" tutte le dir delle partizioni, le copierei sul disco nuovo e "starrerei"

Fede

----------

## oRDeX

Anche io penso che opterei per il tar...e ricordatevi -p   :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Fonderia, in che senso "tar+cpio+netcat"?
> 
> Non mi sembra male il metodo dello stage4....

 

sono approcci diversi: la via del tar e' indicata per replicare l'albero dell'installazione linux in generale , funziona indipendentemente dalla distribuzione che usi.

cpio e' un programma che replica attributi e specifiche dei file.

ad esempio, nel tuo caso potresti usare (DA LIVECD!!)

```

cd /mnt

mkdir old_partition

mkdir new_partition

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/old_partition

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/new_partition

find old_partition -print | cpio -pamd new_partition

```

garantito che funziona.

netcat ti serve per fare una pipe remota tra due sistemi, nient'altro. ma non e' questo il tuo caso  :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

penso di fare con il tar o come ha consigliato FonderiaDigitale... Le due partizioni non sono uguali...

[OT]

Natale è arrivato...e al posto dell'HardDisk sono arrivati 100..cosa consigliate? a me bastava un taglio da 80, max 120 Giga... 8 Mb di cache... ATA 100 (no serial, peccato   :Crying or Very sad: )... resta solo da decidere se HITACHI o WESTERN DIGITAL... Non ho sentito parlar bene dei Maxtor....

[OT]

Thanks

----------

## markgreene

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Appena ho l'hard disk vedo cosa fare...qualcuno ha avuto esperienze DIRETTE....?
> 
> Thanks

 

se ne parlava anche qui...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=255893&highlight=trapiantato

io, come puoi leggere, ho usato il cp -a ed ha funzionato tutto perfettamente

HTH

----------

## gatiba

Questo post capita a fagiolo:

ho migrato la gentoo del nostro serverino in ufficio su un hard disk

più grande proprio ieri!!!

Confermo l'utilizzo di cp da live cd (ho usato gentoo live cd):

```
cp -pidRv /old_drive/* /new_drive/
```

----------

## !equilibrium

riesumo questo post perchè ho un problema simile.

devo spostare tutto il contenuto presente in /dev/sda1 su /dev/sdb1 in modo indolore, ora le soluzioni che avete postato voi sono per un "salvataggio tramite livecd", il problema è che io non posso usare un livecd e se provo la soluzione:

(considerando /dev/sda1 come / 

e /dev/sdb1 come /mnt/backup )

```
cp -pidRv /* /mnt/backup/
```

mi si blocca quando tenta di copiare parte del /proc

mentre se uso la soluzione:

```
find / -print | cpio -pamd /mnt/backup 
```

mi da errori (anche se continua a scrivere) di questo genere:

```

cpio: File /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/description shrunk by 4081 bytes, padding with zeros

cpio: File /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/power/state shrunk by 4094 bytes, padding with zeros

cpio: File /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/detach_state shrunk by 4094 bytes, padding with zeros

cpio: File /sys/devices/platform/i8042/power/state shrunk by 4094 bytes, padding with zeros

cpio: File /sys/devices/platform/i8042/detach_state shrunk by 4094 bytes, padding with zeros

cpio: File /sys/devices/platform/power/state shrunk by 4094 bytes, padding with zeros

cpio: File /sys/devices/platform/detach_state shrunk by 4094 bytes, padding with zeros 
```

sicuramente sto sbagliando in qualcosa, oppure esiste una soluzione migliore e sicura per copiare la root in uso su un altr'altra partizione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]e gia' che ci siamo chiedo all'autore di mettere un titolo piu' appropriato[/MOD]

----------

## gatiba

Quotiamo con umanita' -- fedeliallalinea

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> sicuramente sto sbagliando in qualcosa, oppure esiste una soluzione migliore e sicura per copiare la root in uso su un altr'altra partizione?

 

Attenzione!

Devi effettuare il 'trasloco' (ora Fedeli mi ammazza  :Very Happy:  ) attraverso un LiveCD! Non puoi copiare la partizione di root quando è utilizzata!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Attenzione!
> 
> Devi effettuare il 'trasloco' (ora Fedeli mi ammazza  ) attraverso un LiveCD! Non puoi copiare la partizione di root quando è utilizzata!

 

si lo so che con un LiveCD funziona tutto regolarmente, infatti la mia richiesta è stata proprio esplicita:

- NON posso usare un liveCD

- la partizione che devo spostare è quella in uso

e aggiungo:

- smontare l'hd per metterlo su un pc dove posso usare il liveCD mi è altrettanto impossibile

----------

## codadilupo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> - NON posso usare un liveCD
> 
> - la partizione che devo spostare è quella in uso

 

messa cosi', direi che la soluzione migliore e' un tar.. magari, pero' puoi vedere di andare prima in init 1.

Coda

----------

## gatiba

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Attenzione!
> 
> Devi effettuare il 'trasloco' (ora Fedeli mi ammazza  ) attraverso un LiveCD! Non puoi copiare la partizione di root quando è utilizzata! 
> 
> si lo so che con un LiveCD funziona tutto regolarmente, infatti la mia richiesta è stata proprio esplicita:
> ...

 

Scusa avevo letto frettolosamente  :Very Happy: 

Mmmhhh sinceramente non mi è mai capitato di dover copiare la root senza utilizzare un Live-CD, però dovrebbe bastare usare il comando che ho postato sopra, specificando di volta in volta le directory da copiare (invece di /), ad esempio:

```

cp -pidRv /bin /mnt/[nuova partizione]/

cp -pidRv /etc /mnt/[nuova partizione]/

cp -pidRv /home /mnt/[nuova partizione]/

...

...

```

ovviamente NON devi copiare le directory contenenti file virtuali e popolate al boot come '/proc', '/dev','/sys' etc etc.

Spero di esserti d'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Trasloco del sistema avvenuto senza problemi, cosa ho fatto:

1- Avviato da LIVECD;

2-Partizionato e formattato il nuovo disco;

3- Creato due cartelle temporanee su cui montare la vecchia e la nuova partizione;

4-copiato tutto con:

```

cp -pidRv /path/old_folder/* /path/new_folder/*

```

5-fatto il chroot

6-Sistemato il bootloader (nel mio caso Lilo);

7-Riavviato tutto

Funziona perfettamente....!  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti

----------

## Truzzone

Confermo il funzionamento anche di:

```
cp -a /disco_vecchio /disco_nuovo
```

Sistema nuovo avviato da un mese senza problemi  :Smile: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Simbul

Approfitto del thread per fare una domanda correlata: secondo voi è meglio un sistema con (1) la partizione root di gentoo su un disco a 5400rpm e la partizione dati su un disco a 7200rpm (mia situazione attuale) oppure con (2) entrambe le partizioni sul disco a 7200rpm?

Volevo spostare la partizione di gentoo per portarmi dalla situazione 1 alla 2, ma riflettendoci un attimo non so se guadagnerei poi tanto...

----------

## xchris

io uso regolarmente il tar senza pb!

Spesso preparo delle linux box da trasferire su altre macchine (nuove)

Il livecd gentoo devo dire che e' ottimo per questo.

Incorpora nfs che mi permette di scomprimere la nuova distro direttamente.

Il tar nn mi ha mai tradito  :Wink: 

Una piccola nota pero'!

Attenzione perche' questi sistemi (a parte il dd) possono dare problemi in fase di emerge -C.

Questo capita spesso per la documentazione.

ecco il link alla discussione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-250350-highlight-sporcizia.html

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> riesumo questo post perchè ho un problema simile.
> 
> devo spostare tutto il contenuto presente in /dev/sda1 su /dev/sdb1 in modo indolore, ora le soluzioni che avete postato voi sono per un "salvataggio tramite livecd", il problema è che io non posso usare un livecd e se provo la soluzione:
> 
> (considerando /dev/sda1 come / 
> ...

 

infatti sovresti copiare tutto tranne proc e sys che sono filesystem virtuali

----------

## =DvD=

Chiedo conferma di quello che sto facendo.

Sto migrando da una configurazione a 2 hd

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda /home/dvd
> 
> /dev/hdb /

  a una 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda /

 

Per fare questo ho da prima creato in /home/dvd/ una cartella home, nella quale ho copiato /home/dvd (files nascosti compresi, poi l'ho provata con un symlink e va  :Smile:  ) lo so è complicato, ma alla fine mi sono ritrovato con

 *Quote:*   

> /home/dvd/home/dvd

  dove quello in verde sarà il mio prossimo /.

Adesso passo a copiare con  *Quote:*   

> cp -av

  tutte le cartelle che sono in / tranne /dev /proc e /sys in /home/dvd.

Basta fare questo, e poi cambiare il /etc/fstab e riavviare?

----------

## gutter

@Dvd: ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo.

Cerchiamo nel forum prima di postare  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @Dvd: ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo.
> 
> Cerchiamo nel forum prima di postare 

 

Chiedo venia, avevo cercato ma non l'avevo trovato

----------

## =DvD=

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Attenzione!
> 
> Devi effettuare il 'trasloco' (ora Fedeli mi ammazza  ) attraverso un LiveCD! Non puoi copiare la partizione di root quando è utilizzata!

 

Perchè?

Se non copio /proc /sys /dev che problemi ho?

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Attenzione!
> 
> Devi effettuare il 'trasloco' (ora Fedeli mi ammazza  ) attraverso un LiveCD! Non puoi copiare la partizione di root quando è utilizzata! 
> 
> Perchè?
> ...

 

Perchè lo stato della partizione potrebbe cambiare mentre stai copiando i dati.

Non è necessario usare un LiveCD, puoi anche effettuare la copia della partizione da init 1.

----------

## =DvD=

Per curiosità quali sono le cartelle che cambiano contenuti?

Ora sto copiando /root da default... 

fatto questo riavvio con boot

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Per curiosità quali sono le cartelle che cambiano contenuti?
> 
> 

 

```
/var

/tmp

/home/* <--- se ci scrivi

/root   <---- se ci scrivi
```

----------

## =DvD=

Allora lo posso fare anche da default!

L'importante è non emergere qualcosa mentre lo si fa!

/root è andata, /home/* è stata la prima a essere spostata (era gia sull'hd) ora c'è piu /usr tra un ora forse l'ha finita.

Sto valutando se passare a xfs...

----------

## =DvD=

Ok: Ha funzionato tutto... solo che il kernel al boot mi dice che non puo aprire console virtuali... e infatti rimane alla schermata di dmesg per intenderci... Ma poi finito il boot la vc appare, solo che non posso cambiarle con alt+Fn

Provo a copiare con il live cd =D

Warning: unable to open an initial console.

Edit: Risolto: con udev bisogna copiare anche la /dev e non basta semplicemente creare la cartella.

Edit II: non mi funziona più il tasto alt e il tasto alt-gr...

Edit III: non ci credo... non avevo creato /tmp ...

----------

## Crema83

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Trasloco del sistema avvenuto senza problemi, cosa ho fatto:
> 
> 1- Avviato da LIVECD;
> 
> 2-Partizionato e formattato il nuovo disco;
> ...

 

Ciao, scusa se disturbo... Dato che sto facendo esattamente quello che avevi scritto in questo post vorrei sapere se gentilmente potresti passarmi i passaggi attraverso i quali hai effettuato il chroot dopo aver copiato il tutto... dato che io sto facendo un pò di casini e non mi raccapezzolo +!!! 

Grazie mille

----------

## lavish

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> ...se gentilmente potresti passarmi i passaggi attraverso i quali hai effettuato il chroot dopo aver copiato il tutto... dato che io sto facendo un pò di casini e non mi raccapezzolo +!!! ...

 

Sarà un normale

```

chroot /path/new_folder/ /bin/bash

```

No?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque che senso ha usare tutte quelle lettere cp -pidRv quando esiste cp -a (magari con l'aggiunta di i proprio per farlo uguale). Vi rovinate i tasti così  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque che senso ha usare tutte quelle lettere cp -pidRv quando esiste cp -a (magari con l'aggiunta di i proprio per farlo uguale). Vi rovinate i tasti così 

 

Figurati che c'è qualcuno che l'aveva pure suggerito  :Wink: 

----------

